# 

## LAEN

. 
     (/ ).
 ,        .
ϳ" "ʳ (-).  "   ,   (   ),       . ³   .  -   ** .        , ,                 .  ...
     ,      .  "ϳ"   ,     (  "  "),    -.   "      (    ,    ,         )   . 
    ""  "",    ,  ,  .
  ...

----------


## aneisha

*LAEN*,     . . ,  ,    . -    -   ,  ,  .     ,   .          (,    .), ,    ,   .       . 
,       "   " (  "    **     ")

----------


## S

,       ,  ,  "".    .       ,      .

----------


## laithemmer

> "".    .       ,      .

  -   ?
 - .  .

----------


## S

> -  ?

    " - - " -        -, " -  - "  "".    ,        .

----------


## laithemmer

*S*,    __ ?  ,      -     .  ,   ʲ ? 
      ,   *LAEN*.

----------


## S

> ?

         " - ",      ,  20   .     ""    .          .

----------


## LAEN

> ,

   ?  .   

> .

   .    

> ,      .

  . 
==================================================  ============================ 
    ,    . * - 5.*  *Saffle 5000 (Volvo-B10L 3000 CNG), / ² 1500*    
:  http://transport.poltava.ua/bus_volvo_vi1500aa.html
   20 "".
    .   (!)  -   .  *Saffle 5000 (Volvo B10L-60), / ² 1525*     http://transport.poltava.ua/bus_volvo_vi1525aa.html
   21 "".
    .
  . 
* 09201*     
 - http://transport.poltava.ua/bus_bogdan_a09201n.html
   .   . 
    :
² 1360  -   - 
² 1359  - - 
² 1415  - ,    
(      ) 
   , ,   .  * - 1.* * 186* 114    http://transport.poltava.ua/trol_114.html
 .   .
   15 "".(  21) *:* http://transport.poltava.ua/trol_route_15.html 
     ,      . 
==================================================  ============================ 
        .
    -      .  ,      .

----------


## laithemmer

S,  -,      ,    .    . .

----------


## LAEN

> ""    .

    -  ""?

----------


## S

> ?

   ,    ,   ,   -       .     

> .

  *laithemmer*,     ,  ,   ,           (". - ")   

> -  ""?

    ,     .   -     ,   .     ""... *LAEN*,     ,   .

----------


## LAEN

> ,    ,   ,   -       .

    -       .    

> *laithemmer*,     ,  ,   ,           (". - ")

     09201  ,     .
  :  
( )   

> ,     .   -     ,   .     ""... *LAEN*,     ,   .

   
      .

----------


## laithemmer

> 09201  ,     .

  *LAEN*,  ,       , ....
   ,   ,   䒿   "" (  - .).        ,     , ,      .
     , ...  .
ѳ ,     ,     ,     . 
       .    - " ,  ".
    ,       .

----------


## Uksus

,   ,        .  , ,      ?
  ,

----------


## laithemmer

*Uksus*,   :)
      ,   ,...   - .
         ,   ))))

----------


## LAEN

> *LAEN*,  ,       , ....
>    ,   ,   䒿   "" (  - .).        ,     , ,      .
>      , ...  .
> ѳ ,     ,     ,     .

  ,  .         :     
   ...   .  
   .
    ,  :    
    
   ...   
    1360,      . 
  ...
       .   

> .    - " ,  ".
>     ,       .

  . 
.. ,           

> ,   ,        .  , ,      ?

  ͳ,        . 
       .
    3.

----------


## Olio

> ,   ))))

  )))
      ,  䳺             : ,  -     /

----------


## S

> 

  *Olio*,      ?

----------


## Olio

,   ,

----------


## LAEN

> *Olio*,      ?

        - 38   - .
( -80   - -2)
    -  ² 1360

----------


## S

> -  ² 1360

  *LAEN*,      -    ?

----------


## LAEN

> *LAEN*,      -    ?

----------


## V00D00People

-     ,   . -  .  - .

----------


## S

*V00D00People*,      ?

----------


## V00D00People

*S*,   : 
         ,   ,     .       . 
,      .          :)

----------


## S

> ,

  -.
      :))

----------


## vol4itsa

> .

     !!!
        !!!

----------


## LAEN

!   

> ³      '   ,           ,    ,      '        ,     ,  .  2008     3    -092,          ,  2009      . 
>         ,      -186    ,      15 ʳ. 
>           20, 21 ʳ.       : 19 ʳ / , 56    / , 38    ' / .

  http://rada-poltava.gov.ua/useful/28369144/ 
         .
,   ?

----------


## serg1975

,      .  - . (. ,4) -      1 .     .  . -   ?     -      .  ???? 4   ..     .  (    )..(((((      , ??     ?(

----------


## LAEN

> -   ?

  .   .   
     .
   ,     ...

----------


## serg1975

(((((((((

----------


## Cveha

,     ,    ,      10 +  315 )))
    ,    ...
           ,     ,      ...

----------


## S

> ,    ...

       "   ",    ,      ,                 .        . ,       ,          ,          ,      .     

> 

           ?

----------


## LAEN

> ?

         ?

----------


## S

> ?

  *LAEN*,     .      ,   ,      ,    ,   .   :     ,   ,           ,     ,     (   .)   .   .

----------


## LAEN

*S*,      ?
   ,     ...   ,  .

----------


## S

> ?

  *LAEN*,       

> ,     ...   ,

   ,  .      :  ,  ,  .   ?

----------


## LAEN

> :  ,  ,  .   ?

  ..     .
  -   .  .
   ,          .    ...

----------


## S

> -

  -       .     

> ,         .

  ,     . -      ,       7-8-,     .   ,   ,  , : ",      ".   : "            ?".  : "    ".   ,   , ,              ,      .
   .  *LAEN*,    ,      ,  . -   :        !   ""   ,       .        ,      (   )     (     ).  ,  ,       . , ,   , ,      .              ,   , ,  .     -    . 
       .

----------


## LAEN

,       . 
 10 ,     (      ) 85%    . ( -   2-) 
    (4-)   " ".      5-7   " ,  .    ".
 .     .  ,  .
   - "   ? (,    ,  ,      ).       !" -...       .   ,       . 
  (    50 )    .    ...

----------


## S

> (    50 )

----------


## LAEN

,    ,   :)

----------


## S

> ,    ,   :)

        ()   *LAEN*,  ,      .   ?

----------


## LAEN

,      100% .
  ,        .

----------


## S

> ,

  .    ,   ,       .

----------


## Cveha

,     ,  ,       ((((
       ,      ,    .         ,   ?          ? ,   ,    ...
        ,       ,    ? 
    ,    ,    ,      ,  .    30-40         ?
..        , ,     ,    ,     .  ,    .    ,   ... 
   ,   ,     ,         45,   ?      ,    ,     ?         ?

----------


## S

> ,     ,  ,

  ,     ,  ,       ,       ,     ;   ,     (  .)    .      ,     .   

> ,       ,    ?

  *Cveha*,  ,           ?   ,    .      

> ,   ,     ,         45,   ?

       :   .     .    : "   " ().     ,       ,       .

----------


## Cveha

,  13-00  16-00.     .    6-8 ...., , .        ,        . 
  ,     ,    ,   -  ,      .       .       ((((  

> :   .     .    : "   " ().     ,       ,       .

       ,   . ,        .      ,   .  ,    .    ,    , 3      ,       9   .
    ,   ,   -   ,        .

----------


## Ihor



----------


## S

> ** .       .       ((((

----------


## vetal115

.    ,     ,      . ,       .

----------


## LAEN

> .           . ,     ,      ,        ( ).       . 䳿             0,15      .    ,    ᒺ                .

  http://www.rada-poltava.gov.ua/news/87704320/ 
==================================================  ===================  **    - (  )      - ² 2053 .   **:       :               
     ,         () .

----------


## Def

?

----------


## LAEN

*Def*, 20, ( )

----------


## Def

> *Def*, 20, ( )

    .
   () .       . 
  ,     ,    .     .

----------


## Sky

*LAEN*,        .     .   -   ?

----------


## LAEN

*Sky*,  1500  (    ). ó, .
  -  .

----------

